# You will need sound



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

This is my boy Reuben, he loves squeaking his toys and howling to the noise they make


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

lol, he makes some strange noises! He's a beautiful dog though.


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks, he is always at it but I cant always capture it on video as he tends to stop as soon as I get the camera out


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

My mom's dog "talks" to us when we come home. She makes these cute little whiny noises of excitement. Then after about 5 minutes she curls up on the couch and goes back to sleep. Lazy bum!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

You have a toy that sqeaks and isnt destroyed by the staffs? WHAT? Where can i get this? xD


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Its the only one he has not destroyed, everything else is gone in seconds. Not sure what it is about this toy and it was the cheapest thing ever at only 50p out of the bargain basket


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

LMAO that is great! "must chew, must chew. Oh no It's dying!! *HOWWWLLL*" hahaha pretty, silly, puppy


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Omg that is the best dog ever!! 
This video had me laughing from start to finish <3 Reuben, oh Reuben. Give him a biiiiiiig bully squeeze from me okay! Tell him his toy will be okay.


----------

